# Gentle Parenting Quotes or Cliches



## zh97 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am looking for some quotes or cliches that give voice to gentle parenting. Things like "Connection before correction", and the like. What types of quotes have you come across that come to mind?


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

You are not managing an inconvenience, you are raising a human being.

Children reflect the treatment they receive.

Look past the behavior (What is your child feeling?)


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Big people don't get to have fun at the expense of little people

Little people first


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Go to www.screamfree.com
You can sign up for a daily newsletter. You will get great quotes emailed everyday! I found this thru an MDC momma


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Working with, not doing to.


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

Something I read that helps me stay true to my parenting goals when i'm gettin the "do something, lady!" glares in public:

You do not know these people, they are not your friends, you are never going to see them again.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

From non-violent communication - power with instead of power over.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.naturalchild.org/parentingcards/

There's a link towards the bottom to draw a sample card.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

H.A.L.T.
and ask yourself,
is the child
hungry
angry
lonely
tired

and meet those needs first.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
H.A.L.T.
and ask yourself,
is the child
hungry
angry
lonely
tired

and meet those needs first.











I also always add "sick" to that list.


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

these are great little phrases, especially for someone like me who is just getting to know her little girl's personality and needs to be more deliberate in her actions and statements!!


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

What a great post! I love it!


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
H.A.L.T.
and ask yourself,
is the child
hungry
angry
lonely
tired

and meet those needs first.

I love this


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karamom* 
You are not managing an inconvenience, you are raising a human being.

I LOVE this line!


----------

